# Saturday Report for Shore of Stamford Harbor



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Here it is short and sweet Great Weather Lousy fishing will be out there tomorrow hopefully I will have a better report.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Coco, I feel for ya (okay, only a little), but with work schedule and overtime, well, me AIn't been out on the sand since the first week of May, and that my friend sucks, even worse than getting out and catching nothing. But will say, from brother keeping me posted, they are coming, and some still have the eggs in 'em, so, maybe heading toward the Hudson!

Good luck my friend.

Have Jeep will travel


----------

